# a question about freebsd-update



## polhallen (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi folks and sorry for the question (I'm *a* new user and I*'d* like *to* understand how freebsd FreeBSD works). A question about freebsd-update, ie: a server with apache24, proftpd, and other daemons. Does the command `freebsd-update` also update and patch these packages? Or only *the* base system? If no, how to check if apache24 is up to date or vulnerable? Is there a difference (regarding the workings of freebsd-update) if apache24 was installed by package or ports?

*T*hanks and sorry if my question is stupid 

Pol


----------



## jozze (Apr 29, 2013)

No, freebsd-update only updates/upgrades the base system. All of your questions are answered here:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports-using.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html

It's all there. The documentation is your friend.


----------

